# retenir (= conserver)



## JaviCauca

Bonjour:

*"On retiendra en particulier les progrès très importants dans la réalisation du programme législatif".*

Me interesan las palabras en itálica.  Retiendra,  que verbo es exáctamente y como se traduce?

Les progrès très important...  Porqué très?  Yo diría que se trata d indicar los más importantes:  plus importants...???

- El texto e refiere a la puesta en marcha de una nueva estrategia para agilizar el mercado interior europeo -.  
A modo de contexto,  el párrafo anterior a esta frase es el que sigue: Sur la période 2003 2006, une nouvelle stratégie pour le marché intérieur s'est centrée sur la nécessité de faciliter la libre circulation des marchandises, d'intégrer les marchés des services, de réduire l'impact des obstacles fiscaux, de simplifier l'environnement réglementaire et de relever le défi démographique.


Merci bien!


----------



## Gévy

Hola caucacompadre,


Retenir, aquí tiene el valor de destacar, algo en lo que hay que fijarse, algo que es bueno recordar.

Très : muy importantes, o importantísimos.

Un beso,

Gévy


----------



## kyoku

hola,

retenir: remarcar, destacar, acordarse de (en tu contexto remarcar o destacar van muy bien)

Les progrès très importants: très = muy . te propongo: unos progresos muy significativos. ya que "los muy importantes" es incorrecto en español.

o mas simple: los importantes/grandes progresos.

bye.


----------



## JaviCauca

Muchas gracias...!!


----------



## Clessidra

Hola a todos,
Tengo una frase con el verbo "retenir" y no me gusta ninguna de las traducciones que se me ocurren. La frase es:
Un travail collectif de longue haleine est également lancé, XXX, première chronique d'un pays européen dans sa propre langue, couvrant la période menant de l'introduction du christianisme à 1154. On *retiendra* par ailleurs les *Lives of Saints* d'Aelfric ainsi que les sermons de Wulfstan (...). 
¿Se seleccionarán, se tendrán en cuenta, se retendrán, se conservarán, se aceptarán?
Muchas gracias por vuestra ayuda.
Saludos.


----------



## yserien

Conserver, après un examen critique, après une sélection. _Retenir une candidature, un témoignage_.TLF i.
Habías pensado en conservaran,aceptaran incluso retendrán suenan bien. A mi juicio.


----------



## Gévy

Hola:

Retenir, en este caso, es prestar especial atención a algo que vale la pena, señarlo como interesante.

Bisous,

Gévy


----------



## Clessidra

Buenos días y muchas gracias a los dos.
Otra opción que había pensado pero creía que se alejaba del sentido era "tener en cuenta", aunque veo que no estaba tan equivocada. Voy a probar con las opciones a ver cuál me queda mejor.
Saludos.


----------



## log

Hola,
He estado mirando los distintos significados del verbo, pero aún no lo tengo muy claro si corresponde a mi opción.
El contexto es éste:
"une quinzaine de parents se sont portés volontaires et ont ainsi révélé qu'une quinzaine de langues et de cultures différentes se côtoyaient et que certaines d'entre elles étaient transmises aux enfants. Toutes les propositions des parents ont été retenues et les langues suivantes ont été présentées: alsacien, japonais, vietnamien..."
Mi traducción:
"Se han guardado todas las proposiciones y se han presentado los siguientes idiomas:..."
Pero me parece que mi traducción no tiene mucho sentido, porque, ¿qué relación tiene guardar las proposiciones con la presentación de los idiomas?


----------



## Paquita

Y si en lugar de "proposición " tradujeras por "propuesta"?
Hay 15 lenguas diferentes
Deciden "presentar" o sea dar una muestra (lingüística, cultural...) de *unas de ellas*, varios padres proponen encargarse de esta presentación y los maestros eligen entre las propuestas las que van a conservar (retenir)


----------



## log

Pues igual sí...
¡Qué bien! ¡Gracias Paquito!


----------



## Maupassant

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola amigos, 

contexto: artículo sobre la memoria histórica.
http://destroublesdecetemps.free.fr/temps_et_memoire.htm

C'est pourquoi, l'émeute est le plus souvent un moment que _*l'histoire ne retient pas,*_ sinon pour le calomnier...

No sé, en este caso, si traducir "que la hisotria no recoge" o "que la historia no tiene en cuenta" o la opción que me digáis.

Muchas gracias.


----------



## galizano

Podría ser : que la historia no recuerda.


----------



## GURB

Hola


> "que la historia no tiene en cuenta"


Me parece buena opción.
También:*...que le historia no registra* a no ser...
Un saludo


----------



## Maupassant

"que la historia no registra" me gusta.

Muchas gracias a todos.


----------



## darlincita

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola! 

Estoy traduciendo un texto sobre la evaluación y necesito que me ayuden con este término.


*Critère retenu:* compétence de type A2. Ce qu´on attend de vous: je peux capter les informations essentielles de courts passages enregistrés.


Muchas gracias.


----------



## Nouus-rxf

Buenas noches,

A veces "retenir" puede significar "choisir". Es un uso muy limitado, aquí es el criterio elegido para está evaluación.


----------



## eusakdi

Hola,

Creo que podemes utilizar : criterio elegido o seleccionado.

un saludo


----------



## darlincita

Muchas gracias  me parece bien sus propuestas. 
Mil gracias!


----------



## Lenguamarina

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, 
Como dirías en castellano
votre proposition n'a pas été retenue
no ha sido seleccionada, ya, pero otras propuestas? Merci d'avance, 
Marina


----------



## Tina.Irun

Hola:
Sería, según el contexto: "*su oferta/candidatura no ha sido seleccionada"*  / "su producto no ha sido elegido",...

Te adjunto estos hilos  sobre el tema :**** Gracias, los hilos han sido unidos. Martine (mod...)  y http://forum.wordreference.com/showthread.php?t=657920


----------



## Maupassant

NUEVA PREGUNTA​
Hola, en este texto de Alternatives Economiques (entrevista al demógrafo Fraçois Heran) encuentro el verbo "retenir".

http://www.alternatives-economiques...ser-le-cout-du-travail-_fr_art_722_31677.html




Frase: "Le gouvernement retient une fourchette de 200 000 à 400 000 irréguliers présents sur le territoire, ce qui accroît de 6% la population immigrée, estimée par l'Insee à près de 5 millions en France."


Mi duda es si traducir "Le gouvernement retient une fourchette de..." como "El gobierno recuerda que la horquilla se sitúa entre..." o si "El Gobierno destaca que la horquilla se sitúa entre...".

Muchas gracias.


----------



## galizano

Para mí, significa: quedarse con, conservar, seleccionar ....Espera más propuestas.


----------



## Cintia&Martine

Buenas tardes, bonjour,

Como puedes ver existía un hilo con la misma pregunta.

Para fourchette puedes consultar este.

Au revoir, hasta luego


----------

